# Elections are coming in my lodge!



## ROLLO (Sep 23, 2015)

So elections are in a couple of weeks and I am thinking about going up for JW. Any JW past or present have any advice for me?


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 24, 2015)

Are you ready to lead your lodge? That's the big question. In CA you would need to know the First Degree completely. Got that down yet? (Good idea for any JW.)
Also, I don't get the "going up for" part... in my jurisdictions it's against the rule to electioneer. You have to be chosen by the lodge, there is no "campaign." You can mention your interest, but that's it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 24, 2015)

In Oregon the officers were prety much already chosen we just had to make it official.  I was new and didnt know very many people so i just asked who i was supposed ro vote for


----------



## Akiles (Sep 24, 2015)

In my Lodge, in Panamá, usually all the officers are elected by unanimity, and normally nobody "runs" for any charge.


Saludos.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Sep 26, 2015)

Our lodge uses a progressive line, so your path to the South starts with the Junior Deacon's chair ;-)


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 30, 2015)

The JW purchases the food and turns in the receipts for reimbursement.  The times I have been JW instead of asking for reimbursement I asked the amount to be applied towards a life/endowed membership.  In both cases it was just about the correct amount at the end of the year so I am now life/endowed members of both of those lodges.

Vary the food.  Watch the price.  Get volunteers in addition to the stewards.  Obligate on first degrees.  Learn the second degree obligation.  Study ahead on your ritual.  Read the GL's constitution and bylaws for familiarity not for expertise - Know enough about the rules to be able to look them up quickly.  Be active at the district level.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Feb 7, 2016)

ROLLO said:


> So elections are in a couple of weeks and I am thinking about going up for JW. Any JW past or present have any advice for me?


How did it work out? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 8, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> The JW purchases the food and turns in the receipts for reimbursement.  The times I have been JW instead of asking for reimbursement I asked the amount to be applied towards a life/endowed membership.  In both cases it was just about the correct amount at the end of the year so I am now life/endowed members of both of those lodges.
> 
> Vary the food.  Watch the price.  Get volunteers in addition to the stewards.  Obligate on first degrees.  Learn the second degree obligation.  Study ahead on your ritual.  Read the GL's constitution and bylaws for familiarity not for expertise - Know enough about the rules to be able to look them up quickly.  Be active at the district level.


In my lodge the JW is in fact in charge of the food, however, the OES chapter that is at the same lodge actually provides all our meals! I won't complain about that though! I'm eating good on Monday nights.


----------



## ROLLO (Feb 9, 2016)

AndreAshlar said:


> How did it work out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I didn't get elected for JW or SW. The SW that was elected resigned from the position and we're waiting to see what happens with the vacated seat.

Sent from my SM-N910V using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 11, 2016)

Good Luck Brother....


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 11, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> I don't get the "going up for" part... in my jurisdictions it's against the rule to electioneer. You have to be chosen by the lodge, there is no "campaign." You can mention your interest, but that's it.


Same here in Texas. Early in my Masonic career I was given some excellent advice- that I should never ask for advancement; that if my Brethren deemed me worthy, they would let me know. And they have.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 12, 2016)

that's why they call it an election, VOTE...


----------

